# Dishwasher Does Not Clean Very Well



## sweaty (Jul 18, 2008)

I have a KitchenAid dishwasher- model# KUDS01ILBSO, serial# FM4003264. It does not clean very well and leaves glasses cloudy. It does not matter if I use rinse aid. The thermal fuse had gone bad and I replaced it.

What could be the matter?


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

We had the same thing with our Kitchenaid.

One thing you might try is running hot water to the nearest sink so that the water is already hot when the cycle starts. I've never seen this advice anywhere else except in the manual for our new Sears dishwasher.

Here's what the factory manual says under "dishware not clean after completed cycle"

not enough water
wash arm turning too slowly, middle wash arm not rotating[bearing may be binding]
incorrect quantity of, or improper, detergent
input water temp less than 120F
incorrect loading
water heaters not working
clogged strainer
improper drain

I made a plexiglas door substitute so I could observe this machine in action, but we've since gotten a new dishwasher.


----------

